

Internet Archive building damaged by fire - sblawrie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24848907

======
Akujin
They are asking for donations to recover:
[https://blog.archive.org/2013/11/06/scanning-center-fire-
ple...](https://blog.archive.org/2013/11/06/scanning-center-fire-please-help-
rebuild/)

~~~
Osmium
Are they covered by insurance at all?

------
stuhood
You can donate BTC:
[https://archive.org/donate/bitcoin.php](https://archive.org/donate/bitcoin.php)

~~~
bencoder
[https://blockchain.info/address/17gN64BPHtxi4mEM3qWrxdwhieUv...](https://blockchain.info/address/17gN64BPHtxi4mEM3qWrxdwhieUvRq8R2r)

Apparently they currently have 52BTC in that address, about 15000USD. Not bad.
Hope the private key wasn't in this building :)

------
sirsar
TLDR: Don't worry, no data was lost.

~~~
extempo
"However, the fire did cause the loss of some materials that were being
prepared for digitisation - the full extent of which is still being assessed."

------
Segmentation
This was posted yesterday and was on the front page for most of the day:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6684800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6684800)

(hell, it's still on the 3rd page)

------
talles
"No data was lost, a spokesman said"

:D

------
dmead
BREAKING: the internet is on fire

